# I need clearance Clarence!



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah ... i wanted to move the tee back a bit more but am already up against a post tension cable at this point.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Those fancy pantsy fixtures nowadays don't care how it's plumbed. I had one tub faucet replacement and the guy din't drill the holes in line due to the overflow. It could of been a handy too.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Why not two st 45s?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> Why not two st 45s?


Because I did not have them. I did have 22s, so that's what got used.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

chonkie said:


> Because I did not have them. I did have 22s, so that's what got used.



not to break your balls, but once again an empty truck of no spare supplies??? is this the truck you use all the time? company or personal truck?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> not to break your balls, but once again an empty truck of no spare supplies??? is this the truck you use all the time? company or personal truck?


It's all good, you're just being inquisitive. Yes all the time. Personal truck, so one reason it hasn't been decked out with everything I would want/need to make life easier. Gotta have room for other stuff when not working so it isn't really set up as a work truck. Parts i do have are in heavy duty plastic bins i can pull out when I have to load up camping stuff, guns and other stuff, possibly a carcass (unfortunately not this year, didn't get to go hunting at all). If he wants to pay more for the use of my truck, i would be willing to make it more of a work truck.

We don't do service, so shouldn't need many spares if he would just get me the parts I ask for when I ask for them. All my "service" work is fixing their mistakes.

Today is a good example. Job I'm at right now, he knows there are 4 lavs to hook up ... guess how many ptraps he got me ... 2, that's right, two. Got the correct number of stops and escutcheons so I don't know what goes through his head, his excuse of the supply house not having them isn't acceptable to me when there is a home depot and lowes within 5 minutes of the Locke he goes to. I'm about 45 minutes one way, away from any store. So now I'm going to have to make another trip to hook up the remaining two lavs because I'm not going to the store. Efficiency at it's finest. Years ago i would've gone and gotten what I need, not any more. Just fed up and have about reached my breaking point.

Heck, I never have these issues on my own side jobs. I get stuff days before I'm scheduled to show up.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Because I did not have them. I did have 22s, so that's what got used.





In my book four st 22's is handier than two st 45's and takes up the same space. That said I rarely have the 22's I need on my van lolz. I keep like two in 2" and two in 1-1/2" and it seems like the rare occsasion I need them I need like six of them.


Your boss sounds pretty schit. Ever think of getting an empty cargo van as a personal vehicle instead of a pickup? I get having a pickup if you need four/five seats but why anyone would get a full size two door pickup over a van is beyond me. Like if you want a little two door four banger I get it. But if you've already resigned yourself to 15 gallons to the mile and one passenger than get something where your stuff won't get rained on and you can slide full length lumber or ten foot sticks in.








.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

It's a 4cyl Nissan Frontier, just the little extended cab, not crew cab. I have had four people in it, 15yr old niece and my sister in the back, 6ft tall nephew couldn't fit back there so he got shotgun. I bought it with a Leer bed shell on it, one side door has a shelf in it that i keep most little stuff boxes of stuff on, screws, strap, tape, etc. Nothing in the back but bins I can pull out and more often than not some pipe and other stuff, box with leftover stuff I didn't ask for and didn't use. The shell has a rack on top I'll strap long pipe, 2x4s, or a ladder to if I think I'll need it. I have short sections of pipe in the bed area. It has lately really gone to hell in the bed, I haven't had the motivation to clear it out and it needs it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

chonkie said:


> It's a 4cyl Nissan Frontier, just the little extended cab, not crew cab. I have had four people in it, 15yr old niece and my sister in the back, 6ft tall nephew couldn't fit back there so he got shotgun. I bought it with a Leer bed shell on it, one side door has a shelf in it that i keep most little stuff boxes of stuff on, screws, strap, tape, etc. Nothing in the back but bins I can pull out and more often than not some pipe and other stuff, box with leftover stuff I didn't ask for and didn't use. The shell has a rack on top I'll strap long pipe, 2x4s, or a ladder to if I think I'll need it. I have short sections of pipe in the bed area. It has lately really gone to hell in the bed, I haven't had the motivation to clear it out and it needs it.



Frontier FTW!!!!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Mine isn't that nice 4x4 crew cab version, i wish it was. That's actually the same body style as the 2003 (minus 4x4) I traded to get into the 2014 one I'm in now.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

22-1/2's cost more than 45's. So 4 of them cost more than twice as much.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Meh doesn't bother me about using extra fittings... doesn't look as nice as 2 fittings but hey you got it in and it'll be a smooth bend to get the cable through when that sucker plugs up.. 

Don't take criticism that harsh... when I stick my van it's with 6 months worth of fittings lol... my boss goes hey where are you going with those... I say I grab alot so i dont have to stock every 2 days lol... 

That said I'll use pretty much everything before I go restock... I even have 1.25" fittings... because you never no... my boss was tossing them he says we've had those for twenty years... I said I bet you i can use em up.. i had like 500 fittings i used almost every last one of them..

I started.plumbing hand basins in with 1.25 to the 1.25 copper that was there.. 

So I applaud you for using whatever you got to get the job done.. However if it was me I'd probably make it look perfect on a high end fixture job like that


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Cost of 4 22's in hand is cheaper than the cost of me going to get 2 45s. Plus I don't care, it didn't cost me more. <-- (not meant to sound harsh, it's just that I don't care.)

I don't take criticism harsh, never have since day one on here. Sometimes my responses may seem harsh even though I don't mean them to be. Pretty much one of the few people that has posted many pics of my work since day one and just answer questions.

Skirted tub, it does not matter one bit about the looks of four 22s vs two 45s. And to be honest, if it were my job, it would have been stubbed up better to begin with so I wouldn't have to do what I do when I do it. But then again, I like preplanning stuff as much as possible.

Although it wasn't an issue here, but yall know when you have to deal with messed up stub up angles in two directions because the guys on the rough-in don't care, you have to use four 22s all at slightly different angles to get it to actually be stubbed up perfect so the remaining fittings are correct. Like with the other post of messed up stuff I've fixed lately, four 22s to get the stub up in the wall cavity plus give both san tees the proper fall, and to remedy the crown vent situation. I deal with that crap all the time. Probably why I usually have more 22s than 45s on my truck ... or that's just what I get supplied with.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

chonkie said:


> Cost of 4 22's in hand is cheaper than the cost of me going to get 2 45s. Plus I don't care, it didn't cost me more. <-- (not meant to sound harsh, it's just that I don't care.)
> 
> I don't take criticism harsh, never have since day one on here. Sometimes my responses may seem harsh even though I don't mean them to be. Pretty much one of the few people that has posted many pics of my work since day one and just answer questions.
> 
> ...


Thats right man were not on the job so easier for us to critize.. like you said nobody is going to see it anyways and as long as its in and no leakys who cares a out an extra fitting or two... like really a buck or two is nothing compared to time going to get stuff...

Thats the name of the game is to get the job done with what you've been supplied with and it looks awesome keep up the good work I love your posts they are always informative a d interesting.. Thank you again chonkie for your contributions:biggrin:


----------

